# Sticky  The Bimmerfest "Internet Special" Pricing Model Celebrating 22 Years!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*The Bimmerfest "Internet Special" pricing model celebrating 22 years of service!*

*The Bimmerfest Internet Special*
An Exclusive Offer for our California-based Members

*Getting the perfect car* and the best deal are as easy as 1,2,3! From now through December in celebration of 15 years of Bimmerfest forums, I am proud to offer Bimmerfest members the opportunity to custom order the BMW of their dreams....all at incredible pricing! Why custom order? It's simple. Nowadays the range of packages and stand-alone options creates a situation where literally thousands of combinations are possible. Custom orders lead to high levels of customer satisfaction as buyers get everything they want and don't have to "settle" for second or third choices -- and pay for options and equipment they don't want. With BMW SAVs that are assembled in North America, custom ordered vehicles frequently arrive at the dealership...from first computer keystroke to customer delivery...in as little as 30 days. Plus the buyer is guaranteed they are getting a factory-fresh "virgin" automobile, not one that could have been sitting on a dealer's lot for months collecting hard-driven mileage while going for test-drives. Since the BMW factories have now switched over to model year 2017 production, now is an especially great time to order.

*What to Include with Quote Requests:*

The expedite the processing of your quote requests, it would be super-helpful if you could include, in addition to the specifications of the desired vehicle the following information:



> *Buyer's Name*?





> *Buyer's Address and Phone*?





> *Desired Deal Structure*; Will this be a cash deal, or will financing or leasing be used to fund the acquisition?





> *Deal Specifics*: If lease, do you wish to apply cash cap cost reduction? What are your annual mileage requirements? If you intend on financing, how long would you like the payment schedule to extend? Which BMW Factory Incentive(s) do you believe you qualify for? How much cash down payment would you like to use?


Lastly, simply email me the above, and I will respond with a "No Hassle" quotation.

After submitting your quote request, please allow sufficient time for me to process your request. In most cases I am able to reply right away, but not always, so please be patient. I am sure you will find it to be worthwhile.. The pricing that I am currently offering is THE most aggressive I've ever offered.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

And, for those of you who require a car quickly, those who do not have time to wait for a custom order to be built, I would like to extend an offer to select a new BMW from our physical inventory at substantially-reduced pricing.

Simply peruse our online inventory, select a suitable candidate vehicle. and email me a no-hassle quote request to [email protected].

*Here is a link to our currently available stock:* BMW of Santa Maria | New BMW dealership in Santa Maria, CA 93455

*We also have special pricing for Bimmerfest members on our pre-owned inventory:* Santa Maria Used Car Dealership | Used Cars For Sale Near Orcutt


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Very cool! Wish I could take advantage of it.

But why no love for the non-California folks?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ZoomVT said:


> Very cool! Wish I could take advantage of it.
> 
> But why no love for the non-California folks?


I am sorry, it is just a policy set forth by our GM and Dealer Principal...


----------



## ssb-la (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Jon, will you be able to accept orders for G30 vehicles under this special?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ssb-la said:


> Hi Jon, will you be able to accept orders for G30 vehicles under this special?


Once we begin receiving allocations for dealer stock, you bet ya!

So far we have only received single dealer demos (a.k.a. "HEA" cars).

Please stay tuned..

:thumbup:


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Any Z4 35is available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart jefferson (Jul 28, 2005)

email quote request coming at you soon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

zibawala said:


> Any Z4 35is available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bart jefferson said:


> email quote request coming at you soon!


I think we have one Z4 left..

Yesterday I was looking at our current inventory, and thought i would come up with a special for 320i. Our in-stock availability is solid, so I picked out one car to show as an example. Here we have a Jet Black/Black Sensatec 320i with ZDA (Driver Assistance Package) and 254 Sirius Radio as a Port-Installed accessory. MSRP = $35,560.00.

For California-based Bimmerfest members, you can lease this one for just $237.22 plus tax, with minimum drive-offs at 10k mi per year allowed. The gross cap cost (i.e., selling price) = $29,420.00. That's a crazy discount, the lowest we've ever offered.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey!

I'm looking for a Special Order ("Individual") M4 (F83).

Will you do +$1000K over Invoice price?

Cheers!

:thumbup:


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Dr. Who said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm looking for a Special Order ("Individual") M4 (F83).
> 
> ...


Didnt you have a super custom individual M4 on order (or am I confusing you with someone else?)


----------



## BMWofMorristown (Oct 27, 2009)

*Bimmerfest Internet Special comes to the Tri-State!*

It has only been 7 years (almost) for me here as a site sponsor. I think that is long enough to celebrate too. So, BMW of Morristown is now extending the Bimmerfest Internet Special to the Tri-State area!!!

If you live anywhere in NJ, in NYC, or Eastern PA, just use Jon's process above. Obviously you'll replace my email address for his. I will get our no hassle quote out to you, usually within 24 hours or less. [email protected]

Let me just mention, I think I know Jon well enough to know he will not mind me hijacking his thread here. Especially since our markets do not cross over. Thanks for letting me ride your coattails in advance, Jon! Great idea!  --Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

So many dealer sponsors have moved on. 

Which dealers do we still have active from the East Coast?

While I have expanded my range to include East Coast members willing to take Performance Center Delivery, I always need a referral target as some states/situations just won't work.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

Jon, 
Are you able to work on a lease in NC with a PCD delivery? Looking at leasing an 2021 M340i Mineral Gray on black, HK, Adaptive suspension, leather, premium, DAP, non-run flat. Build code EFDVZIUB 
I would plan 4-7 MSDs, likely 5, maybe a small down payment to adjust the total outlay for the MSDs. 

What are the residuals on 3 year 10k, 12k, 15k?

Thanks for all you do, and any assistance you can provide, Ken


----------



## zachp13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks to Jon Shafer for the awesome deal and super easy purchase of my X3. The drive from Truckee to Santa Maria was totally worth it.


----------



## alejandro_delu (Feb 26, 2018)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The Bimmerfest "Internet Special" pricing model celebrating 22 years of service!*
> 
> *The Bimmerfest Internet Special*
> An Exclusive Offer for our California-based Members
> ...


Any dealer you know that can service me in Chandler Arizona?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

alejandro_delu said:


> Any dealer you know that can service me in Chandler Arizona?


I've never been there but I know Chapman has a decent reputation..


----------

